# [SOLVED] sony tv pops



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a Sony model KP-51WS 520 projection TV. It has worked fine since 2005. Some times when I turn it on now it will make a low pop sound and turn off or try to start again and then pop again. If I turn it off and turn it back on usually it is OK. Once I had unplugged it when I was going out. When I plugged it back in it, popped and shut off the surge protector it was plugged into. I am afraid it may cause some damage if I continue to use it.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: sony tv pops*

possibly a short, might want someone look at it. The thing about tv's most are not user serviceable - too dangerous


----------



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: sony tv pops*

I found the battery in my backup surge protector (apc 500) was bad. I removed the surge protector and now I am using just a strip for my tv and other boxes. Everything seems to work fine now. I have ordered a battery and when it is installed I will try it again.


----------

